# No sound using back panel



## pkubaj (Mar 20, 2015)

I use back panel in my PC to connect headphones. It works great on Windows, but not at all on FreeBSD. Using the front panel, sound works, but I want to use the back panel. What's strange is that sound worked right after the installation. The problem is better described at https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2015-March/081908.html and https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2015-March/081954.html. I'm only posting it here to ask more people. If you know more about how to solve it, please post.


----------



## sidetone (Apr 3, 2015)

Only one sound output is the default on FreeBSD. You can check which one it is by:
`cat /dev/sndstat`
If you look at the FreeBSD Handbook, it says how to change the default, and that it can also mix audio to many audio outputs.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 3, 2015)

That's what I did. I've also tried other suggestions from mailing list, like removing unnecessary sound drivers from my kernel.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2015)

And what was the output?  All that command does is list the outputs.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 3, 2015)

The output is following:


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm7: <USB audio> (rec)
```

I've tried setting default to all values from 0 to 7, but it doesn't help. Strange thing is that if I set 
	
	



```
hw.snd.default_unit
```
 to 5 and switch to the front panel, it works, but I need the back panel.

wblock@
I've used FreeBSD for 5 years, so I know what it does  I may have not written it accurately, but the person asking on the mailing list is me.


----------



## shepper (Apr 3, 2015)

pkubaj said:


> hw.snd.default_unit=4


 is supposed to be your rear panel:


pkubaj said:


> pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default


If you are sure pcm4 does not work then you are facing a chore.

I would try to digest snd_hda(4), as you will likely have to re-assign your gpio pins.
You can generate the default configuration as described here Thread 36894.
You also will need to consider how you want your pins.

For example:
microphone on the front panel
sound output to standalone speakers on the rear
front headphones to mute rear output when plugged in.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, that's what I needed.


----------

